# Phoenix Area GTG - April 5 or 12, 2014



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

Gentlemen (and Ladies) it's time for another of our friendly SQ Get Togethers. I am proposing April 5 or 12, and have already received confirmation that we can hold our event at the JSC Motorcars / Epic Audio Solutions (Rich Agins) facility, where we have held successful events before. The address is 7863 East McCLain Drive, Scottsdale, AZ 85260. Here is a link to a map of the location for those who have not attended our events here:

https://maps.google.com/maps?q=7863...F-8&ei=XOgUU6uvKqG4yQHMsYCIDA&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAQ

So, please state which date works for you. We will plan on our usual 11:00 a.m. start.

I am looking forward to seeing and hearing how much progress you guys have made with your rides, and who has been able to avoid getting fat since the last GTG.


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

Count me in for either day.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

Awesome Mikey! Looking forward to catching up with you. It's been too long.

I am creating a list of attendees, so add your name to it:

Definitely Attending:

1. Buzzman
2. mikey7182


----------



## JoshHefnerX (Jun 13, 2008)

I might be up for that, hopefully it won't be too hot yet.

Josh


----------



## 69Voltage (Jul 30, 2013)

Cool Don! Workin' the fifth, off the twelfth.


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

If the 12th put me down for sure. If the 5th I will have to be listed as tentative.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

OK, so far 4 votes for the 12th, 2 votes for the 5th. I will wait for a few others to chime in before committing to a specific date.


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

I would love to come check out the Phoenix area crew! If it's on the 12th, I will try my damnedest to be there!


Beware of autocorrect...


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

My daughters birthday is the 13, I will be out of town so its the 5th or none for me.


----------



## pcabinatan (Sep 9, 2009)

Either day is fine with me, count me in Buzzman!


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

So this is starting to come together. Thus far April 12th has received the most votes. So, unless there is a sudden push for the 5th, here is the updated list of attendees:

Definitely Attending:

1. Buzzman
2. mikey7182 
3. 69Voltage
4. 07azhhr
5. pcabinatan

Tentative:

JoshHefnerX
DRTHJTA




The real Subzero said:


> My daughters birthday is the 13, I will be out of town so its the 5th or none for me.


Brian, sorry that the 12th won't work for you. But, celebrating your daughter's birthday is special. Hopefully you will be able to make the next one.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

I could likely be out there on the 12th. I'm already doing a show in CenCal on the 5th.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

UNBROKEN said:


> I could likely be out there on the 12th. I'm already doing a show in CenCal on the 5th.


That would be awesome! I hope you can make it. It's always nice to show out of town folks our great hospitality. I will add you to the tentative list.

Definitely Attending:

1. Buzzman
2. mikey7182
3. 69Voltage
4. 07azhhr
5. pcabinatan

Tentative:

JoshHefnerX
DRTHJTA
UNBROKEN


----------



## namesmeanlittle (Nov 20, 2013)

I can likely show either weekend. I would love to see some off the jobs done, some beautiful work. Really precise stuff, even if it may be... overdone. At least now i feel a little better since all but my sub amp is mosfet.


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

Buzzman said:


> That would be awesome! I hope you can make it. It's always nice to show out of town folks our great hospitality. I will add you to the tentative list.
> 
> Definitely Attending:
> 
> ...


We are going to be in Scottsdale the weekend of the 12th anyhow, so if that's when this is happening I'll be there for sure!

Don, I missed out on hearing your Benz at the SoCal GTG, so I definitely want to hear it on the 12th!


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

DRTHJTA said:


> We are going to be in Scottsdale the weekend of the 12th anyhow, so if that's when this is happening I'll be there for sure!
> 
> Don, I missed out on hearing your Benz at the SoCal GTG, so I definitely want to hear it on the 12th!


Awesome!! We will look forward to having you, and it will be my pleasure to give you a nice demo of Da Benz.

Definitely Attending:

1. Buzzman
2. mikey7182
3. 69Voltage
4. 07azhhr
5. pcabinatan
6. DRTHJTA
7. namesmeanlittle

Tentative:

JoshHefnerX
UNBROKEN

Come on folks, let's fill up this list!! We have guests coming to town and have to show them our best!!


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

I've met mikey7182 before...he demoed his S10 for me when he first finished it a few years ago.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

UNBROKEN said:


> I've met mikey7182 before...he demoed his S10 for me when he first finished it a few years ago.


Yeah, Mikey is a cool dude. I don't know if he has any hearing left though. :laugh: So Richard, are you going to be able to make it?


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

Barring something work related popping up I think so. I have a lot of travelling the next month...Fresno on the 22nd, fly home the weekend after, Visalia the next weekend and now this. I better schedule some sleep the weekend after that. lol


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

If the 12th happens, I'll try and make it out. It's my birthday so I can get the Friday off, heck yeah!!!


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

Buzzman said:


> Yeah, Mikey is a cool dude. I don't know if he has any hearing left though. :laugh: So Richard, are you going to be able to make it?


Huh? What? I can't... 

I will be bringing that exact same little truck. It's been through quite a lot though. Sat for two years, paint and body work, a little restoration, and am now wrapping up a very similar build to the one UNBROKEN and Buzz demo'd, except the pair of W15GTi are in a quasi 6th order BP enclosure, and the ported midbass are in larger enclosures and tuned lower. Looking forward to seeing everyone there!


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

I might be able to make it. Depends on some work stuff I need to get done. So, Don, I'm officially a maybe.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

jtaudioacc said:


> I might be able to make it. Depends on some work stuff I need to get done. So, Don, I'm officially a maybe.


JT, that would be terrific. I hope you can make it. It's always great to see you.

So, here is the updated list of attendees:

Definitely Attending:

1. Buzzman
2. mikey7182
3. 69Voltage
4. 07azhhr
5. pcabinatan
6. DRTHJTA
7. namesmeanlittle

Possible:

JoshHefnerX
UNBROKEN
jtaudioacc
Cobb2819


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm in!


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

Deadpool_25 said:


> I'm in!


Alright Kevin!

So, here is the updated list of attendees:

Definitely Attending:

1. Buzzman
2. mikey7182
3. 69Voltage
4. 07azhhr
5. pcabinatan
6. DRTHJTA
7. namesmeanlittle
8. Deadpool_25


Possible:

JoshHefnerX
UNBROKEN
jtaudioacc
Cobb2819


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

Don, I don't know if I'm going to be on duty for that weekend yet. Mark me as tentative and if I go perhaps JT wants to organize a caravan from Cali. I'll keep you posted.?


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

veloze said:


> Don, I don't know if I'm going to be in duty for that weekend yet. Mark me as tentative and if I go perhaps JT wants to organize a caravan from Cali. I'll keep you posted.?


Jose, it would be great if you could make it!! 

Definitely Attending:

1. Buzzman
2. mikey7182
3. 69Voltage
4. 07azhhr
5. pcabinatan
6. DRTHJTA
7. namesmeanlittle
8. Deadpool_25


Possible:

JoshHefnerX
UNBROKEN
jtaudioacc
Cobb2819 
Veloze


----------



## Offroader5 (Apr 8, 2011)

12th is good for me


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

Offroader5 said:


> 12th is good for me


Great John. I am glad you can join us.

Definitely Attending:

1. Buzzman
2. mikey7182
3. 69Voltage
4. 07azhhr
5. pcabinatan
6. DRTHJTA
7. namesmeanlittle
8. Deadpool_25
9. Offroader5


Possible:

JoshHefnerX
UNBROKEN
jtaudioacc
Cobb2819
Veloze


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

OK, folks, we are just two weeks away from the GTG. Let's get some more Phoenix action in this thread so we have a great turnout.


----------



## brett (Apr 27, 2005)

I'm planning on coming as well. Not sure if the car will be ready yet, though.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

brett said:


> I'm planning on coming as well. Not sure if the car will be ready yet, though.


Brett, that's great. Hopefully, you car will be ready, but if not, it's always great to have you around.

Updated list:

*Definitely Attending:*

1. Buzzman
2. mikey7182
3. 69Voltage
4. 07azhhr
5. pcabinatan
6. DRTHJTA
7. namesmeanlittle
8. Deadpool_25
9. Offroader5
10. brett

*Possible:*

JoshHefnerX
UNBROKEN
jtaudioacc
Cobb2819
Veloze


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

My clients keep telling me to show off my car, i finally just finished it. Im a shy hermit.... but i need to break away and force myself to try and make new friends. If you guys wouldnt mind a crazy tucson boy in the mix, i would love to drive up.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

hot9dog said:


> My clients keep telling me to show off my car, i finally just finished it. Im a shy hermit.... but i need to break away and force myself to try and make new friends. If you guys wouldnt mind a crazy tucson boy in the mix, i would love to drive up.


Hey man, we would welcome you with open arms! We have had Tucson area members participate in prior GTGs and I even sent PM notices about this GTG to those I still know about in your area. So, I will add you to the list and look forward to meeting you. Feel free to spread the word and encourage others in your area to join the thread and come along. 


Updated list:

Definitely Attending:

1. Buzzman
2. mikey7182
3. 69Voltage
4. 07azhhr
5. pcabinatan
6. DRTHJTA
7. namesmeanlittle
8. Deadpool_25
9. Offroader5
10. brett
11. hot9dog

Possible:

JoshHefnerX
UNBROKEN
jtaudioacc
Cobb2819
Veloze


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

OK, I have confirmed that Chef Corey will be on board once again to provide the grilled gastronomical delights!


----------



## corysquires (Dec 15, 2013)

Sounds good, i'm in!


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

corysquires said:


> Sounds good, i'm in!


Great! I am glad you can join us and look forward to meeting you:

Definitely Attending:

1. Buzzman
2. mikey7182
3. 69Voltage
4. 07azhhr
5. pcabinatan
6. DRTHJTA
7. namesmeanlittle
8. Deadpool_25
9. Offroader5
10. brett
11. hot9dog
12. corysquires


Possible:

JoshHefnerX
UNBROKEN
jtaudioacc
Cobb2819
Veloze


----------



## 69Voltage (Jul 30, 2013)

Don, would you like me to bring drinks again?


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

69Voltage said:


> Don, would you like me to bring drinks again?


Mike, that would be great. Many thanks for contributing to the cause.


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

Is there going to be a new demo disk?


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

The real Subzero said:


> Is there going to be a new demo disk?


Yes.


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

Buzzman said:


> Yes.


Guess that means I should install this CD changer.... it will probably be a temp install, but it will play CDs!


----------



## thehoff (May 7, 2013)

Please add me to the list...I'll be there.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

DRTHJTA said:


> Guess that means I should install this CD changer.... it will probably be a temp install, but it will play CDs!


Our music choices will make it worthwhile. 



thehoff said:


> Please add me to the list...I'll be there.


Daniel, glad you will be joining us!

Here’s the updated list, which keeps growing:

Definitely Attending:

1. Buzzman
2. mikey7182
3. 69Voltage
4. 07azhhr
5. pcabinatan
6. DRTHJTA
7. namesmeanlittle
8. Deadpool_25
9. Offroader5
10. brett
11. hot9dog
12. corysquires
13. thehoff

Possible:

JoshHefnerX
UNBROKEN
jtaudioacc
Cobb2819
Veloze


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

To the guys who are driving over from LA/SoCal, I have a member over there (Tony) who is possibly going to scoop up a bunch of old JBL GTi drivers from me, and due to their being fairly rare and irreplaceable, I was hoping to avoid having to ship them. Would one of you guys be willing to take a load back? We'd be happy to compensate you for gas or your time. He lives in Orange County/LA area. You'd be taking:

1000GTi (x1)
1200GTi (x1)
1500GTi (x2)
1500GTi recone kit (x1)
1800GTi (x1)

Not sure if someone has room for this or would be willing to, but I would greatly appreciate it. He and I are still ironing out the details, but I wanted to toss this up here. Feel free to shoot me a PM or post here if you think you could fit this and would be willing to. Thanks!

Mike


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

Buzzman said:


> Alright Kevin!
> 
> So, here is the updated list of attendees:
> 
> ...


My daughter is wrapping up school (Grand Canyon Uni) so I may be out there too.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

palldat said:


> My daughter is wrapping up school (Grand Canyon Uni) so I may be out there too.


It would be great to have you! Hope you can make it.

Here’s the updated list:

Definitely Attending:

1. Buzzman
2. mikey7182
3. 69Voltage
4. 07azhhr
5. pcabinatan
6. DRTHJTA
7. namesmeanlittle
8. Deadpool_25
9. Offroader5
10. brett
11. hot9dog
12. corysquires
13. thehoff

Possible:

JoshHefnerX
UNBROKEN
jtaudioacc
Cobb2819
Veloze
palldat

And, a shout out to ANT who will be providing us some goodies to raffle off to the attendees. Thanks ANT!!

Also, if you are definitely coming, please note whether you are coming alone or bringing some peeps and how many. I need to get a handle on the food needs.


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

I will most likely be alone. I'm trying to convince Dave (ClinesSelect) and Matt (mattyjman) to come but they would be there with their own vehicles if so.


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

I'll be all by my lonesome...


Beware of autocorrect...


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

+0 for me too


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks for the follow-up posts regarding whether you are coming alone or with some peeps. 




mikey7182 said:


> I will most likely be alone. I'm trying to convince Dave (ClinesSelect) and Matt (mattyjman) to come but they would be there with their own vehicles if so.


Mike, that would be great. Tell them we have folks coming all the way from So. Cal. and Tucson so they have no excuse. I always send Matt PMs about the GTGs, but radio silence. I don't think I have ever met Dave. Does he still have that Dodge truck? I just looked at his old build log and would love to see and hear what he has going on now.


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

Matt doesn't have an install at the moment and has been slammed between work and starting up a company doing Plastidip/customization. He hasn't been on the forums much but I went over and hung with him a week or so ago. 

Dave does still have the Dodge. I've been selling off a ton of his gear for him because he isn't online much and busy with work as well. I have shared the details of this with them so hopefully they'll make an appearance.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

mikey7182 said:


> Matt doesn't have an install at the moment and has been slammed between work and starting up a company doing Plastidip/customization. He hasn't been on the forums much but I went over and hung with him a week or so ago.
> 
> Dave does still have the Dodge. I've been selling off a ton of his gear for him because he isn't online much and busy with work as well. I have shared the details of this with them so hopefully they'll make an appearance.


Thanks, Mike. I do hope they join us.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Apr 2, 2010)

Don/All,

I'm not feeling well and will likely not make it. If I am feeling better I'll come on out, but at this point I kinda doubt it. 

I hope you guys have fun either way.

Kevin


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

Deadpool_25 said:


> Don/All,
> 
> I'm not feeling well and will likely not make it. If I am feeling better I'll come on out, but at this point I kinda doubt it.
> 
> ...


Kevin,

Sorry to hear you are not feeling well. But, are you expecting to be sick for another week? The GTG is on April 12!


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Apr 2, 2010)

Oh! Lol. Good. I should be there then. I was thinking it was tomorrow.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

Deadpool_25 said:


> Oh! Lol. Good. I should be there then. I was thinking it was tomorrow.


I figured you were having a "senior moment" LOL. See you next Saturday. Feel better.


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

I plan to grace the GTG with my presence, at least for part of the day. I'm bringing some sweets, courtesy of my wife. 69Voltage -let's plan to chat about amps.

Definitely Attending:

1. Buzzman
2. mikey7182
3. 69Voltage
4. 07azhhr
5. pcabinatan
6. DRTHJTA
7. namesmeanlittle
8. Deadpool_25
9. Offroader5
10. brett
11. hot9dog
12. corysquires
13. thehoff
14. ISTundra

Possible:

JoshHefnerX
UNBROKEN
jtaudioacc
Cobb2819
Veloze
palldat


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

So are you having anymore round table discussions?


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm in, plus 1.

1. Buzzman
2. mikey7182
3. 69Voltage
4. 07azhhr
5. pcabinatan
6. DRTHJTA
7. namesmeanlittle
8. Deadpool_25
9. Offroader5
10. brett
11. hot9dog
12. corysquires
13. thehoff
14. ISTundra
15. Cobb2819 + Guest

Possible:

JoshHefnerX
UNBROKEN
jtaudioacc
Veloze
palldat


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

The real Subzero said:


> So are you having anymore round table discussions?


Brian, I would love to do more, but the guys I want to do them often aren't available due to their work/travel schedules.



cobb2819 said:


> I'm in, plus 1.
> 
> 1. Buzzman
> 2. mikey7182
> ...


Awesome Jacob! Glad you are able to make it.


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

Buzzman said:


> Gentlemen (and Ladies) it's time for another of our friendly SQ Get Togethers. I am proposing April 5 or 12, and have already received confirmation that we can hold our event at the JSC Motorcars / Epic Audio Solutions (Rich Agins) facility, where we have held successful events before. The address is 7863 East McCLain Drive, Scottsdale, AZ 85260. Here is a link to a map of the location for those who have not attended our events here:
> 
> https://maps.google.com/maps?q=7863...F-8&ei=XOgUU6uvKqG4yQHMsYCIDA&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAQ
> 
> ...


How long do these usually go? Do you need anything?


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

cobb2819 said:


> I'm in, plus 1.
> 
> 1. Buzzman
> 2. mikey7182
> ...


Me, Myself and Possibly I:mean:


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Looking to be the DIYMA member with the longest distance traveled for this one...I'm in. 

1. Buzzman
2. mikey7182
3. 69Voltage
4. 07azhhr
5. pcabinatan
6. DRTHJTA
7. namesmeanlittle
8. Deadpool_25
9. Offroader5
10. brett
11. hot9dog
12. corysquires
13. thehoff
14. ISTundra
15. Cobb2819 + Guest
16. Palldat
17. papasin

Possible:

JoshHefnerX
UNBROKEN
jtaudioacc
Veloze


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

papasin said:


> Looking to be the DIYMA member with the longest distance traveled for this one...I'm in.



Alright! Plenty of CA representation!


Beware of autocorrect...


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

DRTHJTA said:


> Alright! Plenty of CA representation!
> 
> 
> Beware of autocorrect...



Except NorCal is pretty much another state compared to SoCal.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

palldat said:


> How long do these usually go? Do you need anything?


We generally go till about 7 or 8 p.m. Thanks for the offer, but given how far you are traveling, I will look to some of the locals to help defray expenses. 



papasin said:


> Looking to be the DIYMA member with the longest distance traveled for this one...I'm in.
> 
> 1. Buzzman
> 2. mikey7182
> ...


Alright!! Your support is much appreciated Richard. That you would make that long drive shows serious dedication to our hobby. And in the process you might just embarrass some more locals into making an appearance.


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

Frantically trying to tune my processor on my fresh build with my daily driver for this get together . Looking forward to meeting everyone. Im bringing goodie bags filled with machined aluminum stand-offs for everyone. I hope i get my car tuned in timed for this weekend! Lol


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

hot9dog said:


> Frantically trying to tune my processor on my fresh build with my daily driver for this get together . Looking forward to meeting everyone. Im bringing goodie bags filled with machined aluminum stand-offs for everyone. I hope i get my car tuned in timed for this weekend! Lol


Well bring it anyway and we'll help you finish it! 

Pardon my naivete, but what's a stand-off? Did you machine Clint Eastwood, Lee Van Cleef and a cemetery out of aluminum?


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

Lol the stand offs.... i do rapid prototyping on the side, i had a client that was trying to start up a ultra-light glider company and was making several models to show to prospective investors. The stand offs are used to seperate and connect intersecting points of the wing assembly. He paid for me to machine several hundred of these parts... i did the work and then the weekend prior to him picking them up... he crashed while flying one of his ultra-lights and got killed. So i have a workshop full of these parts. I use them to mount amps and other component. Raises them up slighty off of the mounting surface.


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

hot9dog said:


> Lol the stand offs.... i do rapid prototyping on the side, i had a client that was trying to start up a ultra-light glider company and was making several models to show to prospective investors. The stand offs are used to seperate and connect intersecting points of the wing assembly. He paid for me to machine several hundred of these parts... i did the work and then the weekend prior to him picking them up... he crashed while flying one of his ultra-lights and got killed. So i have a workshop full of these parts. I use them to mount amps and other component. Raises them up slighty off of the mounting surface.


You'll have to pardon my dark sense of humor, but the irony of all that is too hard to pass up. I'm picturing him flying one of his prototypes in front of his investors... "See, they fly effortlessly! Almost no...." BOOM. 

So these things are left over parts from the failed start up of a guy who died in a freak accident? I'll take a handful.


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

I have several different sizes but most are 1/2 inch T-6 aluminum round stock, machined 1/2 inch height with a .2000 hole drilled thru them. Great for mounting anything that needs clearance from the mounting surface. For example... i have them under the mounting feet of my phoenix gold 5 channel to give air flow for the fans that are in the amp. They are bare aluminum, so you can paint them or polish them. I find uses for them all the time.


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

Im glad someone shares my dark sense of humor!!! Lol. I love this life!


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

OK, folks, Earl Zausmer will be joining us on Saturday:

1. Buzzman
2. mikey7182
3. 69Voltage
4. 07azhhr
5. pcabinatan
6. DRTHJTA
7. namesmeanlittle
8. Deadpool_25
9. Offroader5
10. brett
11. hot9dog
12. corysquires
13. thehoff
14. ISTundra
15. Cobb2819 + Guest
16. Palldat
17. papasin
18. Earl Zausmer

Possible:

JoshHefnerX
UNBROKEN
jtaudioacc
Veloze


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

Buzzman said:


> OK, folks, Earl Zausmer will be joining us on Saturday:


Wow!! Does he still have the BMW with the B&W gear and the 15s up front?


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

mikey7182 said:


> Wow!! Does he still have the BMW with the B&W gear and the 15s up front?



he heard about the stand offs!

lol.


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

cajunner said:


> he heard about the stand offs!
> 
> lol.


:laugh:

The announcement of their giveaway may very well draw quite the crowd. Hell, the start-up guy may even come back from the dead for a bag.


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

mikey7182 said:


> :laugh:
> 
> The announcement of their giveaway may very well draw quite the crowd. Hell, the start-up guy may even come back from the dead for a bag.


not to make light of someone's generosity, but the dark comedy pervades.


I'd take that bag of lemons, and start turning out fishing lure bodies, call 'em the dead man's special...


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

mikey7182 said:


> Wow!! Does he still have the BMW with the B&W gear and the 15s up front?


Mike, he sold that vehicle years ago. Earl isn't an active car audio participant any more, but he still enjoys spending time listening to what people are doing in their cars today.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

Veloze (Jose) has confirmed that he is making the trip from So. Cal. :

1. Buzzman
2. mikey7182
3. 69Voltage
4. 07azhhr
5. pcabinatan
6. DRTHJTA
7. namesmeanlittle
8. Deadpool_25
9. Offroader5
10. brett
11. hot9dog
12. corysquires
13. thehoff
14. ISTundra
15. Cobb2819 + Guest
16. Palldat
17. papasin
18. Earl Zausmer
19. Veloze 


Possible:

JoshHefnerX
UNBROKEN
jtaudioacc


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

I am in hopes to getting some input on my system and assistance in tuning. I will have a laptop with the 6to8 and 3Sixty3 software on it.


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

Buzzman said:


> Veloze (Jose) has confirmed that he is making the trip from So. Cal. :


Geeez...that drive to Phoenix is going to kick my butt, but it will be worth it!!


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

veloze said:


> Geeez...that drive to Phoenix is going to kick my butt, but it will be worth it!!


Looking forward to having you in the Valley of the Sun Bro!! Safe travels to you and all the others making the drive to join us.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

palldat said:


> I am in hopes to getting some input on my system and assistance in tuning. I will have a laptop with the 6to8 and 3Sixty3 software on it.


I am sure you will find many willing to help you.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

veloze said:


> Geeez...that drive to Phoenix is going to kick my butt, but it will be worth it!!


It's a cake walk...except in a lowered civic.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

veloze said:


> Geeez...that drive to Phoenix is going to kick my butt, but it will be worth it!!





cobb2819 said:


> It's a cake walk...except in a lowered civic.


I'll be driving my Civic at roughly twice the distance...and you don't hear me complaining. Geeez.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Question, will there be power?


----------



## JoshHefnerX (Jun 13, 2008)

Buzzman my wife and I will be there. 

Josh


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

papasin said:


> Question, will there be power?


I've got a 200A alternator and dual Yellow Tops if you need a boost


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

mikey7182 said:


> I've got a 200A alternator and dual Yellow Tops if you need a boost


I have an XS Power AGM battery that is larger than OEM, so can run for some time. I can even start my engine if I have to. But I have a charger plug direct set up, and for the Cali gtgs, we usually have power runs...so for those of us who are set up like this can tether. Just asking...


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

papasin said:


> Question, will there be power?


Yes. But you might want to bring an extension cord just to be safe.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

JoshHefnerX said:


> Buzzman my wife and I will be there. She will feel right at home.
> 
> Josh


Josh, great. It's terrific that your wife is coming also.

Updated list:

1. Buzzman
2. mikey7182
3. 69Voltage
4. 07azhhr
5. pcabinatan
6. DRTHJTA
7. namesmeanlittle
8. Deadpool_25
9. Offroader5
10. brett
11. hot9dog
12. corysquires
13. thehoff
14. ISTundra
15. Cobb2819 + 1
16. Palldat
17. papasin
18. Earl Zausmer
19. Veloze 
20. JoshHefnerX + 1


Possible:

UNBROKEN
jtaudioacc 

Any of the So. Cal. crew heard from JT lately? I have tried reaching him but without success.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

Jt's been pretty busy with a car, that part I know for sure.


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

Buzzman said:


> Josh, great. It's terrific that your wife is coming also.
> 
> Updated list:
> 
> ...


Last I heard he was trapped in the trunk of a TL


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Buzzman said:


> Yes. But you might want to bring an extension cord just to be safe.


Yep, usually do. Thanks!


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

Buzzman said:


> Any of the So. Cal. crew heard from JT lately? I have tried reaching him but without success.


hey don, sorry been busy and distracted.

i'm a maybe, maybe so, maybe no. lol

got a TL kickin my ass.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

jtaudioacc said:


> hey don, sorry been busy and distracted.
> 
> i'm a maybe, maybe so, maybe no. lol
> 
> got a TL kickin my ass.


Hey JT, great to hear from you. You were in deep cover man. Glad you were able to come up for air, and hope you can make it up this way. Maybe you should drive the TL and kick its ass back. :laugh:


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

papasin said:


> I have an XS Power AGM battery that is larger than OEM, so can run for some time. I can even start my engine if I have to. But I have a charger plug direct set up, and for the Cali gtgs, we usually have power runs...so for those of us who are set up like this can tether. Just asking...


I figured  I can bring an extra extension cord for you as well if you need. I wish I had the luxury of not running my truck during demo time.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

The plans are falling into place very nicely. I have selected the music tracks for the Demo CD I will be giving out.  Chef Corey is ready to grill, and I am taking care of that food. I would really appreciate it if some folks would offer to bring fruit salad, chips and maybe a dessert or two. Thanks!


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

I can plan on making a giant batch of salsa and bringing a few bags of chips, if that sounds appetizing to anyone. I love to cook/BBQ, so if Corey would like any assistance or some additional food, let me know. I have a mean BBQ chicken recipe.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

mikey7182 said:


> I can plan on making a giant batch of salsa and bringing a few bags of chips, if that sounds appetizing to anyone. I love to cook/BBQ, so if Corey would like any assistance or some additional food, let me know. I have a mean BBQ chicken recipe.


Mike, thanks!! Consider the Salsa and Chips a go. We already have the food lined up for Corey, so we are good there. If on Saturday you want to ask him if he needs help grilling, feel free to do so.

Anybody have a pop up tent we can use to cover the cooking area so Corey has some shade while he is cooking?


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

So here is the CD label showing the tracks on the CD you will receive on Saturday. This should make for a fun drive back for our out of town guests. Many thanks to ISTundra for preparing the label and providing the cases and blank CDs.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

if only this was a month later.. im going to be in Phoenix for my Bday in early May


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

SkizeR said:


> if only this was a month later.. im going to be in Phoenix for my Bday in early May


Come hear my truck when you're here  If you weren't flying I'd say I would hold on to the DIYMAs for you until then. 

Buzz, I have a giant 12'x20' camping awning but with a bed full of 12cf of 300hz and down, real estate is at a premium.  I do have a few tarps and bungees if nobody else has a pop up.


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

Buzzman said:


>



Good to see some Ani on there!


Beware of autocorrect...


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

mikey7182 said:


> Come hear my truck when you're here  If you weren't flying I'd say I would hold on to the DIYMAs for you until then.
> 
> Buzz, I have a giant 12'x20' camping awning but with a bed full of 12cf of 300hz and down, real estate is at a premium.  I do have a few tarps and bungees if nobody else has a pop up.


well im going to visit my birth father in phoenix for about 2 weeks. id be glad to hear a few systems of anyone in the area


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

mikey7182 said:


> Come hear my truck when you're here  If you weren't flying I'd say I would hold on to the DIYMAs for you until then.
> 
> Buzz, I have a giant 12'x20' camping awning but with a bed full of 12cf of 300hz and down, real estate is at a premium.  I do have a few tarps and bungees if nobody else has a pop up.


Mike, thanks, but we were able to get a pop-up tent.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

SkizeR said:


> well im going to visit my birth father in phoenix for about 2 weeks. id be glad to hear a few systems of anyone in the area


That's great about visiting your birth father. Feel free to contact me when you are coming out and we can arrange an audition of Da Benz.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Buzzman said:


> That's great about visiting your birth father. Feel free to contact me when you are coming out and we can arrange an audition of Da Benz.


Oh man I would love to. I'll be in town the 7th. Day before my bday

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

SkizeR said:


> Oh man I would love to. I'll be in town the 7th. Day before my bday
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


Cool. Touch base with me when you get in and we will work something out.


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

Buzzman said:


> Josh, great. It's terrific that your wife is coming also.
> 
> Updated list:
> 
> ...


see yall there


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

I'll be there!


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Me and Jenny will have to make it to one of these soon... Just not this one. Talked Jenny into checking out the Grand Canyon.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

SouthSyde said:


> Me and Jenny will have to make it to one of these soon... Just not this one. Talked Jenny into checking out the Grand Canyon.



It's just a big hole in the ground! If you don't do the sky walk thingy, you're missing out.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

SouthSyde said:


> Me and Jenny will have to make it to one of these soon... Just not this one. Talked Jenny into checking out the Grand Canyon.


Yes, indeed Chad. You can’t keep us waiting much longer for your presence though! This is getting painful. :laugh:



jtaudioacc said:


> I'll be there!


Alright!! I guess you kicked the TL’s ass!! :smash: Looking forward to seeing you JT.



The real Subzero said:


> see yall there


Glad you could make it Brian.

This will easily be the biggest GTG we have had in this area!! Updated list:

1. Buzzman
2. mikey7182
3. 69Voltage
4. 07azhhr
5. pcabinatan
6. DRTHJTA
7. namesmeanlittle
8. Deadpool_25
9. Offroader5
10. brett
11. hot9dog
12. corysquires
13. thehoff
14. ISTundra
15. Cobb2819 + 1
16. Palldat
17. papasin
18. Earl Zausmer
19. Veloze
20. JoshHefnerX + 1
21.Subzero +3
22. jtaudioacc

Possible:
UNBROKEN


----------



## win1 (Sep 27, 2008)

Earl Zausmer man haven't heard that name in along time remember him from the old competition days with the BMW running 15's in the footwell 7" in the A Pillars wish I could have made it out


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

win1 said:


> Earl Zausmer man haven't heard that name in along time remember him from the old competition days with the BMW running 15's in the footwell 7" in the A Pillars wish I could have made it out


Hey Win, it would have great to have you. Perhaps next time.

We have another addition to the list:

This will easily be the biggest GTG we have had in this area!! Updated list:

1. Buzzman
2. mikey7182
3. 69Voltage
4. 07azhhr
5. pcabinatan
6. DRTHJTA
7. namesmeanlittle
8. Deadpool_25
9. Offroader5
10. brett
11. hot9dog
12. corysquires
13. thehoff
14. ISTundra
15. Cobb2819 + 1
16. Palldat
17. papasin
18. Earl Zausmer
19. Veloze
20. JoshHefnerX + 1
21.Subzero +3
22. jtaudioacc
23. jasonjordan584

Possible:
UNBROKEN


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

I'll be there early afternoon with my filthy truck, stuck in the office trying to catch up on things this morning. My wife made a batch of cookies to bring along.

For anyone who hasn't been to a previous GTG at this location... It's a cool place. If you get tired of the audio thing, there's a facility full of collectible and other interesting vehicles to wander around in. I like it better than the Tempe location that has hosted more recent GTG's.


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

Also, I gave it a quick listen last night, the demo CD is great.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

ISTundra said:


> I'll be there early afternoon with my filthy truck, stuck in the office trying to catch up on things this morning. My wife made a batch of cookies to bring along.
> 
> For anyone who hasn't been to a previous GTG at this location... It's a cool place. If you get tired of the audio thing, there's a facility full of collectible and other interesting vehicles to wander around in. I like it better than the Tempe location that has hosted more recent GTG's.


Looking forward to seeing you Todd. Give Sandy our thanks for the sweets.

Update re the facility: the guy who owned the business that had the collectible cars on the north side of the building moved, so I don't know how many cars they will still have there. But his partner is still there, so we will see what they still have on display.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Buzzman said:


> Kevin,
> 
> Sorry to hear you are not feeling well. But, are you expecting to be sick for another week? The GTG is on April 12!


This was hilarious! I wish I were there - you guys are going to have a blast. In for pics! Hopefully there will be some photos of the systems.


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

Great meet today. Had a good time. Looking forward to the next.


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

I really enjoyed the event today! Meeting everyone and demoing the cars. Everyone was very cool and made me feel comfortable. Thank you to all the california members for making the trek out to Arizona....I was impressed with everyones system , also impressed with the level of commitment and level of technical knowledge. A big thank you to BUZZMAN for cordinating and also EPIC AUDIO for the use of the facility. The sampler CD put a smile on my face as I drove home.


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

Got there late today and didn't really even get to meet most of the Cali contigent, but it was still a good time and good food. Thanks Buzzman for organizing this. Random pics I took today:


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

More Pics:


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

I had a great time as well! Nice to meet all you guys. Heard some great set ups- especially JT with his Illusions! Looking forward to the next get together.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

How many people wet themselves after you dropped the volume knob?



mikey7182 said:


> I had a great time as well! Nice to meet all you guys. Heard some great set ups- especially JT with his Illusions! Looking forward to the next get together.


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

thehatedguy said:


> How many people wet themselves after you dropped the volume knob?



I had to go grab something with better double kicks!!


Beware of autocorrect...


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

We had great weather and a great event yesterday. Thanks to everyone who came out, with a special thank you to Rich Agins (Epic Audio) for being such a great and gracious host, to ANT for donating the raffle items (and to Renee, our capable youthful raffle "coordinator"), and the road warriors from Cali. Those are some really dedicated car audio nuts! I didn't take any system pics, but here are some pics:

*The Fellas Hanging Out*

 

*Lots of Cars*



*JT, Rich Agins (Our Host), Unknown Customer*



*Chef Corey on the Grill*



*Chow Time*





*Post Event Dinner at Los Olivos Norte (L to R: Buzzman, Papasin, jasonjason584, Brett, Veloze, palldat)*


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

thehatedguy said:


> How many people wet themselves after you dropped the volume knob?


I didn't do a panties check... 

That Star Wars theme by Epica was awesome. 

Lots of good feedback, a few tuning tips, a few grins. Even Buzz got into it. I just couldn't go above 17.


----------



## JoshHefnerX (Jun 13, 2008)

Dude that system is pretty epic. The drum hits are just plain angry! One thing I forgot to ask about was the stuffing inside the horn, was that to damp out a specific region?

Josh


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

Hate that I missed it but as of 11PM on Friday night when I tapped out my truck was missing door panels, a-pillars and the headliner was hanging down chasing down some resonance issues.


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

It was a fun event. Thanks to Don and others who made it happen.


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

JoshHefnerX said:


> Dude that system is pretty epic. The drum hits are just plain angry! One thing I forgot to ask about was the stuffing inside the horn, was that to damp out a specific region?
> 
> Josh


The foam help to disperse/absorb reflections as they travel out the horn throat. Patrick Bateman did a great write-up on the HOMster effect. He additionally used PVC rounders, which I have tried on several horns. These originally had them but I removed them and just kept the foam. I've had great results taming the upper midrange with the foam. The trouble area is usually 2-6k, give or take, and the foam really smooths that out. You lose a bit on the top end, but can usually make up for it with EQ.

The HOMster! (or How I Learned How to Fix a Horn) - Page 2 - diyAudio


Got some great tuning tips from Buzz last night and have made a few changes in processing. Wish he would've sat in my truck at the beginning of the day.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Buzzman said:


> We had great weather and a great event yesterday. Thanks to everyone who came out, with a special thank you to Rich Agins (Epic Audio) for being such a great and gracious host, to ANT for donating the raffle items (and to Renee, our capable youthful raffle "coordinator"), and the road warriors from Cali. Those are some really dedicated car audio nuts!



Just got home. Would like to echo the thanks to Buzzman for organizing, Epic Audio for the location, and Ant for the raffle items. That made the trip worth it for me. Not a bad haul.  










In all seriousness, it was good to meet folks in the Copper State and hope to see some of you make it west for the May 10 event.


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

I want to thank all the folks that put the Meet together. The drive was well worth it.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

had a great time as well. thanks to everyone that helped out. wind going home sucked for my light powered scion. i'm sure gas mileage was horrible compared to normal.

glad we dodged the heat from the day before. sunday was gorgeous though. great to see everyone again!

btw, is there a such thing as a white house in Scottsdale? or does everything need to be earth tones? lol


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

I had a great time as well. Thanks Don for putting it together, Rich for the hospitality, Cory for the fine eats (damn that turkey burger with the salsa Matt made on it was good!!), Ant for the raffle items. Looking forward to the next one!!


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

jtaudioacc said:


> wind going home sucked for my light powered scion. i'm sure gas mileage was horrible compared to normal.



Thanks for blocking all that wind the first half of my drive. My gas mileage was pretty good when I was following you, then took a dive when I started tailing a Lotus and a couple heavily modified S2000s the other half...probably did not help the gas mileage that we were going a lot faster.


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

I really enjoyed the trip to Scottsdale, it was well worth it!! Thanks to my friend Buzzman for putting together the event, kudos to Richard Agings for allowing us to use his garage, props to Ant for the raffle gifts, thumbs up for Chef Corey for cooking the grub and to all the audio-nutz who participated. The weather couldn't be better. That drive back to Cali was kind of tough with the winds; cause my Taco truck felt like gliding. I hope the folks from the desert can pay us a visit for our event in May. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Offroader5 (Apr 8, 2011)

Was great to meet everyone again, and even some for the first time. Several of you provided some great feedback as well on my install that I very much appreciate. All I have to do now is decide on how much $$ I want to spend to make things happen 

Mike, your S10 is ridiculous...in a good way. Those horns are simply loud. The sub stage doesn't seem overly loud, but certainly the hardest gut wrenching kick to the lower back I've felt in a long time. And to think it's the midbasses that are doing most of it. My 8's and 15 fell short on the ride home 

JT & Papa, your installs are going to force me to spend spend spend. Thanks  JT's install has me hooked on trying high power. That system can really pound out SQ at high volumes, but yet be just as good at normal levels. I constantly leave these GTG's thinking "my truck is not worthy"


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Offroader5 said:


> Was great to meet everyone again, and even some for the first time. Several of you provided some great feedback as well on my install that I very much appreciate. All I have to do now is decide on how much $$ I want to spend to make things happen
> 
> Mike, your S10 is ridiculous...in a good way. Those horns are simply loud. The sub stage doesn't seem overly loud, but certainly the hardest gut wrenching kick to the lower back I've felt in a long time. And to think it's the midbasses that are doing most of it. My 8's and 15 fell short on the ride home
> 
> JT & Papa, your installs are going to force me to spend spend spend. Thanks  JT's install has me hooked on trying high power. That system can really pound out SQ at high volumes, but yet be just as good at normal levels. I constantly leave these GTG's thinking "my truck is not worthy"


It was really cool talking with you. Credit the hardest parts of my install to JT (the pillars and kicks) as that is way beyond my skill set. 

I don't think there's anything wrong with your gear. Give different locations a try. Experimentation is key. If you want more power, just bridge every single channel of those PPI 900.4s. Been there.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Those Phass amps are beautiful...been lusting over them since 01. Maybe one day I can be in a situation where I can pick a few of them up.


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

The 2 things i noticed when demoing other people's rides, the tune on my system wasnt too far off the mark considering i tuned it in a rush (which made me confident in my abilities) and secondly... that the 6.5 midbass on my PPI 3 ways were NOT keeping up with the rest of you. My midbass sounds soooo weak compared to everyone elses. So now im on a mission... i NEED 8's in my door now!!!! You guys have inspired me to go crazy on my doors ....lol. im doing research on 8's right now. Thanks guys!


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

hot9dog said:


> The 2 things i noticed when demoing other people's rides, the tune on my system wasnt too far off the mark considering i tuned it in a rush (which made me confident in my abilities) and secondly... that the 6.5 midbass on my PPI 3 ways were NOT keeping up with the rest of you. My midbass sounds soooo weak compared to everyone elses. So now im on a mission... i NEED 8's in my door now!!!! You guys have inspired me to go crazy on my doors ....lol. im doing research on 8's right now. Thanks guys!



You shouldn't have much of a problem getting 8s in those doors!


Beware of autocorrect...


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

hot9dog said:


> The 2 things i noticed when demoing other people's rides, the tune on my system wasnt too far off the mark considering i tuned it in a rush (which made me confident in my abilities) and secondly... that the 6.5 midbass on my PPI 3 ways were NOT keeping up with the rest of you. My midbass sounds soooo weak compared to everyone elses. So now im on a mission... i NEED 8's in my door now!!!! You guys have inspired me to go crazy on my doors ....lol. im doing research on 8's right now. Thanks guys!


I have 4-5 pair of 8" mids for sale if you decide to take the plunge


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

Ohhhh you guys are enablers! !! Lol. Im sitting at my desk using solidworks to figure out how to machine a rib structure to strengthen the door skins internally. I have had too much rum and pineapples....this is going over the top real fast. Lol


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

mikey7182 said:


> I have 4-5 pair of 8" mids for sale if you decide to take the plunge


So, what do you have for sale?


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

palldat said:


> So, what do you have for sale?


For 8s? A pair of each: 

JL 8IB4 
CDT EF-8 Carbon Fiber 8" woofer/sub
18Sound 8MB400 pro audio 8" mid
Peerless XLS/HDS 830491 8" woofer

In a two-way with horns, those 18Sound are awesome. In a 3 way, all the others would do very well. I'd be tempted to give the win to the Peerless.


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

jtaudioacc said:


> btw, is there a such thing as a white house in Scottsdale? or does everything need to be earth tones? lol


 They all start out white and smooth. Depending on the amount of desert that sticks to the walls you get the various colors and textures :laugh:


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

mikey7182 said:


> For 8s? A pair of each:
> 
> JL 8IB4
> CDT EF-8 Carbon Fiber 8" woofer/sub
> ...


hmmmm.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

Thankfully, all the Cali road warriors made it home despite the difficult wind conditions. Thanks again for making the trek. I have the Riverside event on my calendar and will see if I can get some others to make the trip.



mikey7182 said:


> . . . Got some great tuning tips from Buzz last night and have made a few changes in processing. Wish he would've sat in my truck at the beginning of the day.


Mike, I’m glad you found my suggestions helpful. But, had I sat in your truck at the beginning of the day I would have had trouble eating lunch.



thehatedguy said:


> Those Phass amps are beautiful...been lusting over them since 01. Maybe one day I can be in a situation where I can pick a few of them up.


Wow, 13 years of lust! I will look forward to that day when you are able to experience them. But be warned that they will only make you lust for more.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Apr 2, 2010)

Makes me sad that I missed this event. I had to go to Tucson to help a friend out. It's been a crazy few weeks since then but hopefully I can get back in the swing of things soon.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

Buzzman, any word on another event?


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

cobb2819 said:


> Buzzman, any word on another event?


Jacob, I am going to start a thread for the next event. I am looking at either May 31 or June 14 in the evening. This would be the last one before the fall.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

You should definitely do it while im in town! il be there from the 14th to the 28th

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

SkizeR said:


> You should definitely do it while im in town! il be there from the 14th to the 28th
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


Let's hope that the 14th works for the majority. It would be great to have you join our group. If the selected date doesn't work for you, I am happy to give you a private audition of Da Benz while you are in town.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

May 14th to may 28th :/
Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

SkizeR said:


> May 14th to may 28th :/
> Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


I was thinking earlier in May too. I have to plan a trip out there to see a guy about a stereo, and would like to not wait until July.


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

May works.


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

I had a good time at the last one. Im ready to go whenever. Looking foward to meeting up again.


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

I am still recovering from that Loooooooooooooooooooooooong drive. It was fun but I think the next time I will come a day earlier.


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

So, when is the next GTG here in AZ


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

The real Subzero said:


> So, when is the next GTG here in AZ


Brian, it's going to have to wait till the fall. I wanted to do one in early June, but with work obligations, a possible trip to Texas, and my kids getting out of school, I just don't have the time to pull it together.


----------

